# Kona Coast Resort Phase 2



## lgreenspan (Jan 16, 2008)

Have any Tuggers been at this resort since the remodeling has been done on the phase 2 units? I thought all phase 2 units have been completed but after reading some recent reviews on tripadvisor I am not so sure.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 16, 2008)

We were there last summer (2007).  When was the remodeling supposed to have been done?  And since this was our first visit there I guess I wouldn't know what the difference is.


----------



## perktd (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello  All the units have received new carpet, furniture, draperies, etc.  Approximately 25% of the units have not been repainted yet and that will be finished in 2008.  I feel Trip Advisor is good for rating hotels, but I believe TUG is better for getting timeshare feedback and reviews.  Don


----------



## wa.mama (Jan 17, 2008)

We were there in June of '07 and both units we used had been refurbished.  I believe we were in 21-104 and 21-108.  I think it looks better, especially the sofas, but keep in mind that the carpeting, tiles, bathrooms, etc are the same.
  I posted this review on tripadvisor when we returned and it has some photos of the new furnishings.  Enjoy your trip!  Kona Coast was our best TS buy ever.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...sort-Kailua_Kona_Island_of_Hawaii_Hawaii.html


----------



## eekrat (Jan 24, 2008)

Thought I would piggyback this thread instead of starting a new one. We will be at Kona Coast 2 In February and was wondering what they charge for internet access? Thanks in advance for the info!


----------



## JanB (Jan 25, 2008)

Their is internet access for a fee offerred by Wayport.  It is $9.95 per day, not sure if there is a weekly charge, but the monthly charge is $49.95, but you have to sign up as a member.  Just before the end of the month, you need to cancel the membership or put the membership on hold if you plan on returning.  Otherwise, Wayport will automatically renew the membership each month.

www.wayport.com


----------



## eekrat (Jan 26, 2008)

Ouch! Guess I'll find free access somewhere else on the Island as I only need it to check email.
Thank you.


----------



## jbercu (Feb 3, 2008)

*Internet at Kona Coast.*

I am at Kona Coast and found a relatively inexpensive way to get Internet. I have DSL at home using AT&T.  I added AT&T WI-FI premium http://www.att.com/gen/general?pid=5949 to my home DSL account for $9.99 per month (No long term service contract required) and it allows access to all WAYPORT location for free.  When logging on to WAYPORT select ROAMING CONNECTION.

Thanks,
Jake


----------



## Mimi (Feb 4, 2008)

We are original owners of KCR II and I am disappointed with the remodeled  units. I was fond of the light wood and soft-colored furnishings featuring shells rather than the current dark wood, pineapple trimmed furniture and ugly green material with pineapple prints.   But, I may be in the minority.


----------



## debraxh (Feb 4, 2008)

Mimi said:


> We are original owners of KCR II and I am disappointed with the remodeled  units. I was fond of the light wood and soft-colored furnishings featuring shells rather than the current dark wood, pineapple trimmed furniture and ugly green material with pineapple prints.   But, I may be in the minority.



I agree with you, at least half-way  

I like the new window treatments and the master BR looks good.  The dining set is OK I guess, but I really don't like the ugly green couches either!  The new stuff seems too heavy, dark and out of place.  I think it's the whole "Tommy Bahama" look they went for and I'm not a big fan.

What really disappointed me is that this was just a redecorating, not a remodel.  The kitchens and bathrooms really need some work!


----------



## jbercu (Feb 4, 2008)

*Kona Coast Remodel*

The Board of Kona Coast II is making an effort to improve communications.
If you go to http://konacoastresorts.org/ 
then click on "Timeshare Owner Center" then enter "owners" in user name and the password supplied on page 3 of the Coast Lines Kona Coast Resorts Owners publication Spring/Summer 2007 (Email me for a PDF of this publication), you will be able to read the October 2007 reports from the Refurbishment Committee, which covers the Kitchens and bathroom issues.  You may also contact the members and have some input into the process. 

Thanks,
Jake


----------



## PClapham (Feb 5, 2008)

Agree completely re the heavy, dark furniture!  We don't go to Hawaii for that depressing stuff.
Anita (owner)

ps still love the place


----------



## Kelso (Feb 5, 2008)

*Kona Coast II*



lgreenspan said:


> Have any Tuggers been at this resort since the remodeling has been done on the phase 2 units? I thought all phase 2 units have been completed but after reading some recent reviews on tripadvisor I am not so sure.



Were were there in late January of 08. I was not aware there was anything going on. Our unit had the new things the others have mentioned. Still the old counter tops.


----------



## Malihini (Feb 5, 2008)

*Kona Coast 2*

Hi Ron       a hui hou
    Hope you had a good time. What unit were you housed in?  You had asked earlier about Maui and Big Island sites, and I composed a list for you of some years comments - but it was too big to go on this forum. Speak, and I'll email it to you.
                             Malihini


----------



## divenski (Jun 22, 2008)

*Why Kona Coast?*



wa.mama said:


> We were there in June of '07 and both units we used had been refurbished.  I believe we were in 21-104 and 21-108.  I think it looks better, especially the sofas, but keep in mind that the carpeting, tiles, bathrooms, etc are the same.
> I posted this review on tripadvisor when we returned and it has some photos of the new furnishings.  Enjoy your trip!  Kona Coast was our best TS buy ever.
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...sort-Kailua_Kona_Island_of_Hawaii_Hawaii.html



Curious why you think KCR was your best buy ever, and how it compares with  Waiohai and KoOlina? We are thinking of trying to trade into it later this year using a ski week LO unit, and have some hesitation given that we are more familiar with the Waikoloa area, which is where we have stayed a couple of times, but that was awhile ago, ie BTS.

TIA


----------



## missmarie (Jun 22, 2008)

I stayed in KCR ll in May 2008. The furnishings were as described, green pineapple theme, but the couch was filthy. Threw sheets over them to sit.
It was well disguised by the dark color and I would not have noticed until it was pointed out to me, then I was pretty grossed out.

Having said that, everything else about the units were fine. I loved the balcony
and the bathrooms.


----------



## wa.mama (Jun 23, 2008)

divenski said:


> Curious why you think KCR was your best buy ever, and how it compares with  Waiohai and KoOlina? We are thinking of trying to trade into it later this year using a ski week LO unit, and have some hesitation given that we are more familiar with the Waikoloa area, which is where we have stayed a couple of times, but that was awhile ago, ie BTS.
> 
> TIA



We are long-time travellers to Hawaii and may not be looking for the same resort amenities as many others, like tiki torches and luaus.  However, my last purchase at $1500 for a large 1 bdrm unit KCRII was less than the annual maintenance fee for any of my marriotts.  I could've purchased 30 1 bdrm KCR units at the price I paid for my last marriott (xmas waiohai) so for me, that makes it the best deal ever, especially since it trades relatively well.

Variety is the spice of life!  Marriotts are great, and more upscale, but for slummin' it, KCR is good.  We currently use it for a yearly trip where all the kids invite their friends, and teenaged kids don't need a lot of luxe, just some sun, surf, and scuba.  BI is a great change from the other islands, and KCR fits the relaxed BI that we go for.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jun 24, 2008)

wa.mama said:


> .... but for slummin' it, KCR is good.  .



"Slummin' it"?  

I am booked at KCRII this December, should I be worried? Also, it appears that they charge exchangers a fee for using the air conditioning. Is that correct? If so how much is it? I pay for A/C at my Hyatt TS that exchangers can use for free. It seems rather petty to charge for A/C at a 5 star resort.  

-TJ


----------



## JanB (Jun 24, 2008)

The entire resort has recently been refurbished with new paint and furniture, carpets in some as needed.  According the the Phase II Board of Directors, both Phase I and Phase II are planning kitchen and bath remodels.  Not sure if that work has been started yet. 

Also, starting with Phase I, but eventually going on to Phase II, there is a lot of outside repair/construction work of the stairs, landings and lanais because of dry rot.  The noise from the construct can be pretty disturbing.

Call the resort to find out just where the remodeling stands and where the outside construction is going on.  Then, request a unit away from the noise.  Nothing is guaranteed, but Reservations tries to accommodate requests as best they can. 

Both KCR guests and owners have a choice of accepting or declining AC.  Hawaii's electricity runs on diesel.  In January, the cost for a 1 bdrm was about $8, a 2 bdrm about $11 per day.  I'm sure this will be going up.  However, if you accept the AC and find you don't need it, you can cancel the request by returning the AC key and only be charged for the days used and vise versa.


----------



## divenski (Jun 28, 2008)

If I look at Google Earth, there is a property with red roofed buildings just to the North of the KCR, which has tan colored roofs. I haven't been to KCR yet, but this is based on other maps which show it surrounded on 3 sides by the golf course and across the street from a shopping center.

So what is the property to the North? If I enter the street address for KCR, either Phase 1 or 2, it shows up at this other property, but I know GE makes these kinds of mistakes. The Kona Country Club address shows up to the South of KCR, so I don't think it's that.


----------



## IslandGirl50 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello,  has anyone been to the KCR recently?  Am booked for early May, and the resort says there is construction in both phases I and II, specifically buildings 23, 25, and 26 but didn't say the extent of the work.  Many thanks for any info....


----------



## Mimi (Jul 29, 2008)

We stayed at KCR II during July 4th week. We were not bothered by any construction at that time in Building 24. We have been owners since 1995, and have always opted for A/C. I believe the 1br was a $9. daily charge and our daughter stayed in our 2br with the A/C costing an additional $11. a day. Our biggest disappointment was the persistent VOG-filled sky. :annoyed:


----------



## Darlene (Jul 30, 2008)

I think most of the furniture, carpet, drapes, and paint have been completed.  
In the January meeting the newsletter states:  "I had reported last meeting the villa painting was now being completed by a
painting contractor. One hundred seven villas have been totally completed and 27 villas have been partially painted. Therefore, 65 villas remain to be painted."

"Completion of villa painting will complete the initial refurbishment activity in
Phase II. I indicate “initial” only to highlight our next phase of refurbishment – to remodel the kitchens and baths, and to replace the living room televisions in the one bedroom villas."

"Kona Coast Owners can save the $9.95 daily charge by using Wayport Memberships or Wayport's Prepaid Connection Cards.
Let a Wayport Membership keep you connected at hotels, airports, Hertz airport locations and thousands of McDonald's with Wayport service. With a Wayport Membership, you'll get unlimited high-speed access to the Internet, email, and your company's network at thousands of locations across the U.S.
Annual Membership: $29.95 per month, with a one-year agreement"

I have not seen the new furniture, but I can understand why they would want to go with darker sofas that would not show stains as easily.

Darlene


----------

